# Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel - Final answer on door seal needed



## jomadav (Sep 11, 2014)

I accidentally posted this in another forum.

I purchased a used - but in good shape - MB pro dual fuel and want to seal the door. I have read several methods here but nothing definitive.

A lot of ideas and " I tried this" are out there - I am looking for what actually worked best in the end.

I am interested in the silicone gasket from Home Depot. Does it hold up?

I also have a section of Big Green Egg felt left over from a different one. Could use that here too but I would have to cut it in half 

length wise (would make 1/2" x 1/8" sections) to make enough inches to do both doors.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 11, 2014)

JD _ Don't know if you have the manual or not and I am not sure this is it but see the link.  I did not see anything regarding a gasket or door seal in the parts section. Is it supposed to have one? I would assume that any high heat material would work if attached with a high heat adhesive. If it is not supposed to have a seal, adding one may may do more harm than good.  In other words, it may have been  designed to function without a seal.  Smokin-it, SmokinTex, and Cookshack all have a compression seal - metal on metal. Any leaks around those doors usually seals up with smoke residue over time.  A stubborn leak can be fixed with 3 M High Temperature stainless steel tape.  A feeler guage generally confirms a gap measured in thousandths of an inch.  Easy fix.  But for yours, I am not familiar with it, thus the user manual at the link.  And a call to MB might be a worthwhile endeavor.   Also use the search feature in the box above for the smoker you have.  I am sure there are many posts regarding that model.  You may get your answer there.  I have included a link.  Good luck,

Dave 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/0a/0a54afc0-12bc-4dfe-baca-1a04b8b51b7c.pdf

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=master+built+Pro++dual+fuel+


----------



## jomadav (Sep 12, 2014)

old sarge said:


> JD _ Don't know if you have the manual or not and I am not sure this is it but see the link.  I did not see anything regarding a gasket or door seal in the parts section. Is it supposed to have one? I would assume that any high heat material would work if attached with a high heat adhesive. If it is not supposed to have a seal, adding one may may do more harm than good.  In other words, it may have been  designed to function without a seal.  Smokin-it, SmokinTex, and Cookshack all have a compression seal - metal on metal. Any leaks around those doors usually seals up with smoke residue over time.  A stubborn leak can be fixed with 3 M High Temperature stainless steel tape.  A feeler guage generally confirms a gap measured in thousandths of an inch.  Easy fix.  But for yours, I am not familiar with it, thus the user manual at the link.  And a call to MB might be a worthwhile endeavor.   Also use the search feature in the box above for the smoker you have.  I am sure there are many posts regarding that model.  You may get your answer there.  I have included a link.  Good luck,
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


Good morning Dave. I have used the search box above alot lately for thins model. Thats what lead to the confusion actually. Lots of trial and error in the threads on it, but no real answers to a good standard solution, or if even necessary. But it appears most people here have put one in.

On the gasket, I have the same manual pdf as in the link already. Part of the "gasket" idea is alot of smokers are designed and manufactured without one - thus a design flaw - and people end up adding one to improve overall performance. Note : bbqgaskets.com  makes a kit for this style.

http://www.bbqgaskets.com/catalog_6.html

So far I have done nothing. I may run it tomorrow w/o doing anything and see what happens first. But I can see on the outside it does leak.

Thanks for the reply my friend. I'll post picks of it running.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 12, 2014)

You are welcome.


----------



## jomadav (Sep 15, 2014)

old sarge said:


> You are welcome.


Turns out maybe not necessary at all. I ran it with ribs on Saturday for 5.5 hrs and didn't see a significant problem. I went through 2 chunks of wood back-to-back, about 2 hrs tota; of smoke.













ribs3.jpg



__ jomadav
__ Sep 15, 2014


----------



## old sarge (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks good to me!


----------



## jomadav (Sep 20, 2014)

old sarge said:


> Looks good to me!


Thanks for the help here. I sold off my other smokers and ended up with keeping the Masterbuilt gas.


----------

